# Parts for Aristocraft Santa Fe Dash-9?



## ABradley27 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello, please excuse me if this post is not allowed in this section, but I recently bought a AC Santa Fe Dash-9 (Red & Silver war bonnet) and it did not come with the front or rear rails. So if anyone has any extra AC dash-9 rails they'd like to part with, please let me know. Thank you


----------

